# Berry College Deer



## huntinball1313 (Nov 13, 2007)

These pics were taken at Berry College in 2006.  The deer were rutting like crazy! It was the most incredible sight i have ever witnessed in the outdoors.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, I see it every day on the campus. Too bad the deer know they are safe there and they are not on the WMA.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2007)

Some good looking deer & great action there!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 14, 2007)

Great shot... I cant wait to get back up there. If I lived as close to Berry as some of you it would not be good. I'd be callin in sick every ************ day.


----------



## leo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice shots,*

specially with the lighting conditions you had, thanks for posting them


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 14, 2007)

wow!! nice bucks and pics..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow !!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, those are some nice ones, deer and photos.   Good job in some low light.

Hoss


----------



## pnome (Nov 14, 2007)

Great bucks and pictures.


----------



## ronfritz (Nov 14, 2007)

Great action shots!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome pictures, I was up there a few weeks back visiting my girlfriend at berry and got a few good shots of some nice bucks.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 14, 2007)

May have to make a ride up there. Nice photos.


----------

